# Is there such a thing as a good non-alcoholic wine ?



## Graham_07 (27 Sep 2008)

Is there such a thing as a good non-alcoholic wine ? Due to medication on at present have to stay away from my beloved weekend bottle or two of vino. Any chance there's a half decent non-alc one out there to accompany the traditional Sat night in dinner for 2 ? (white/rosé preferred)


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: non-alcoholic wine*

TY Jaybird, generally would prefer dry whites or full fruity rosés. The SH range sounds very interesting. Certainly more than the stuff at Tesco non-alc shelf. Given the amount of meds am on at present (slipped disc/sciatica) I don't really need the "buzz" that one might usually get from a nice bottle of 13% CabSauv Rosé or my fav,a lovely dry white called El Grifo, Malvasia grape & only avail by lugging in a few bottles from Lanzarote. It's prob more like "the smoker who stops syndrome", need a glass in hand over dinner at weekend ! Thanks again.

(PS have sent my OH to Tesco to check out SH Fre, will report on how good bad or ugly it is once consumed !  )


----------



## sandrat (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: non-alcoholic wine*

i tried that fre stuff when i was pregnant last christmas and it tasted like the smell of baked beans that have gone dry in the back of the fridge. enjoy!


----------



## DeclanP (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: non-alcoholic wine*

Christ, have a glass of milk or something other than that awful non alcoholic rubbish. Better still, get well soon so that you can enjoy the delights of the Canary Islands tipple you so enjoy


----------



## Lollix (28 Sep 2008)

Agree with other posters, Non Alcoholic wines taste like flat Fanta. There has to be a market for a decent N/A wine that tasted like the real thing. If they can do it with lagers, they can do it with wine surely?


----------



## z103 (28 Sep 2008)

The quick answer to your question is no.
Supervalu were doing Lindemans, with 30% less alcohol, which wasn't too bad.

I often wonder why some company just doesn't develop alcohol food favouring that contains no alcohol. Consider that they can make strawberry flavour (for example), so why not alcohol flavour? Just add this to grape juice, and there you have it.



> If they can do it with lagers


Can they? - which one would you recommend?


----------



## shesells (28 Sep 2008)

Erdinger Non Alcoholic is my preferred drink when I'm driving but can't stomach another soft drink filled night in the pub. It's very fruity, and as a wine lover I would choose this over alcohol free wine any time.


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Sep 2008)

Just to report back on the SH Fre de-alcoholised chardonnay......Ewwwwwwgggghhhhhhh ! That being said it did clear kitchen sink drain ok though.


----------



## z103 (28 Sep 2008)

> Erdinger Non Alcoholic is my preferred drink when I'm driving


I just drink sparkling water. Not quite as boring as still water.


----------



## sse (28 Sep 2008)

The bitburger drive is OK, the Becks is OK too if ice cold. The trouble is that they all end up tasting "malty". There's a wheatbeer crystal one too - think it might be the Erdinger already mentioned. In the UK you could get a German 0.5% lager (AKA Junior Beer from Viz) which was more than bearable when having a refresher on "got to run the wife to the hospital" duty.

The first company to market a decent-tasting AF wine will clean up though.

I don't think you can make an alcohol "flavour" as there is a specific taste for ethanol, which is why some people just don't like/are allergic to booze full stop. As an experiment once we added a little bit of pure vodka from the freezer to a Beck's alcohol-free - it tasted like, well, lager.

SSE


----------



## Rois (28 Sep 2008)

Never found a nice non-alcoholic wine, so tried Schleor instead which is quite nice, if a bit sweet. The other drink I liked was Aqua Libra, but can seem to buy it anymore. Has it gone out of production?


----------



## DeclanP (28 Sep 2008)

Rois said:


> Never found a nice non-alcoholic wine, so tried Schleor instead which is quite nice, if a bit sweet. The other drink I liked was Aqua Libra, but can seem to buy it anymore. Has it gone out of production?



With any bit of luck!


----------



## Carmel (29 Sep 2008)

When I was pregnant I thought that the Karl Jung red de-alcoholised wine was the best and for beers, the Bavaria non-alcoholic is by far the nicest.

C


----------



## Caveat (29 Sep 2008)

_Becks NA_ is the only NA beer that I've been able to drink more than one of. Any NA wine I've had has been horrible.


----------



## Cahir (29 Sep 2008)

Cobra non-alcoholic isn't too bad.


----------



## Leo (29 Sep 2008)

leghorn said:


> I often wonder why some company just doesn't develop alcohol food favouring that contains no alcohol. Consider that they can make strawberry flavour (for example), so why not alcohol flavour? Just add this to grape juice, and there you have it.


 
Well, alcohol doesn't really have much of a flavour. 

Also, grape juice undergoes significant changes during the fermentation process. If it really was as simple as adding an artificial ingredient, some producers might skip a few steps, particularly aging in very expensive new oak barrels...


----------

